# Awesome pattern needed



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I am desperately looking for the pattern, Please help...


----------



## roxy (Feb 7, 2012)

That is adorable! I am a beginer knitter but I am sure someone on this site might be able to help you.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh wow what beautiful designs, I would be interested to know where to get these too


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are gorgeous. Where did you find the pictures? Did it give you any kind of hint where these came from? You may want to google or do a ravelry search for them.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

found them on a chinese site but no patterns given


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The zippered jacket is stunning. I think I could figure out how to do it, but will not have time right now. I would start with a basic hooded sweater pattern in the size you want and then play with it. The pleats are not difficult to do. You can find directions for knitting pleats online. The heart is simply a garter stitch in the midst of the ss.

I would take a pattern and draw it out on graph paper. Draw a heart and count the stitches per row.

You could do the sweater in the round with an extra 2 columns of stitches for steeking afterwards. Then put in a zipper.

I have noticed the Chinese have a wonderful sense of simplicity in clothing design that is sophisticated, beautiful and timeless.


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

Oh no..it might be doom. I just did a yarn crawl trip to Shanghai and Beijing and to Busan,Korea. Lovely yarn and lovely knitters there but not a chinese pattern in sight or even models in the shops. I've done some research since returning and it seems that Chinese knitters don't use patterns. They either make it up or copy an existing Garmet.

Hope someone can prove me wrong and find the pattern. Even if you knew a Chinese knitter, she probably has not been taught to copy the picture and write instructions. I think they make it up as the knit.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Right the top jacket is on this site somewhere.. it's french so you would need to translate.
http://blog.phildar.fr/
someone pinned it from there onto pinterest

as for the other two the blue suit is on oriental sites and sorry but try as i might i got stumped, and the little green cardi, is on a russian site, 
maybe if you looked on Ravelry you will find similar..


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Lovely garments lovely knitter must be so proud


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Many people learned to knit without patterns. An acquaintance whose help I asked in translation from the Russian couldn't do it. She is Russian/Polish and they never used patterns either. I think most countries were like that. Nancy Bush described the Estonian knitters who would have a pattern, share it with a neighbor who would embellish it to make it theirs or in competition. That process would continue and has created the richness of Estonian lace that has come to be appreciated in the more Western countries.

I don't know enough about the history of writing patterns, but on a certain level it has made us timid learners. My suspicion is that this process of dutifully following patterns or not being able to dissect a pattern and recreate it was part of the intentional policy of turning independent people/farmers into rule following, submissive industrial workers. Noam Chomsky was just describing this in an interview on education and why it doesn't work for people. It is working fine for the 1% who dont provide jobs and only want submissive workers.


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow,,,that top one is exquisite!!!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

They are on a Russian site http://parijanka.info/ which translates easily. These patterns are in the 'babies' section when you scroll down on left hand side. You have to register for the site to get the patterns. They are Phildar patterns 3078 for overalls, 3072 for the coat and 2501 for the cardi. Maybe someone recognises these patterns or has used other Phildar patterns.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

You are a gem to do the searching many thanks


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> You are a gem to do the searching many thanks


Hope it's useful.
I'm a retired teacher and have always loved the 'search'. The internet is amazing - although I do love my books!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Pattern 1 x
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4567578/post230670220

needs translating though, off to try that now lol xx

Pattern 3 IS out of book number 67
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-067-11-436


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

hennie said:


> Pattern 1 x
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4567578/post230670220
> 
> needs translating though, off to try that now lol xx
> ...


You are so clever.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

let us know if you get the translation right please....


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

Wow. Talk about Internet team work. It was exciting to watch the solution develop and learn so much in the process. Knitters are just too wonderful. Congrats and thanks to all.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

update:

pattern #1 & 2 are out of this issue

Phildar No. 74, Tricotez calin, Automne/Hiver 2012/2013

Another step closer lol xx


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oh nooo cant be out of issue....


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Great patterns if we can get them translated


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have yet to ever get these translation programs to work. Sure wish some computer person could provide clear directions on how to do this.


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Found this!
http://www.phildar.fr/catalogue-tricotez-calin-74.r.html


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Too bad we can't get it translated....


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

cindylou37 said:


> Too bad we can't get it translated....


Copy the URL 
http://www.phildar.fr/catalogue-tricotez-calin-74.r.html
Open Google translate (at the top of Google homepage) and paste it in
Then click on the translation URL on the right.
Should work easily.
Sometimes there is a bit of a delay but usually works well.
I have changed to Google Chrome as my homepage and it automatically asked you if you want to translate - easier still.


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I can translate the page, but that's a link to buy the magazine with the pattern in it. I started to purchase it, but then realized it was in French so therefore would still have to translate the pattern. Still may go for it though.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

KathrynJG said:


> Wow. Talk about Internet team work. It was exciting to watch the solution develop and learn so much in the process. Knitters are just too wonderful. Congrats and thanks to all.


This is synergy at work!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

cindylou37 said:


> I can translate the page, but that's a link to buy the magazine with the pattern in it. I started to purchase it, but then realized it was in French so therefore would still have to translate the pattern. Still may go for it though.


This link that was given earlier http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4567578/post230670220
Actually is written in Russian. I have tried to translate. I get so far then get stuck.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> This link that was given earlier http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4567578/post230670220
> Actually is written in Russian. I have tried to translate. I get so far then get stuck.


I tried that too but these are images of the pattern in Russian and I think Google can only translate actual text (not images)


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I did find that the last pattern is a Phildar pattern.

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/mila3107/post228102358/


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Amazing patterns/garments!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

the little heart jacket is in this book for sale at phildar (french)

http://www.phildar.fr/catalogue-tricotez-calin-74.r.html?skuId=37094#~typeRODUIT,/catalogues-modele-tricot.r.html


----------



## cpierson (Apr 28, 2012)

would love to find English versions of these patterns


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

If the pattern has been scanned into the foreign site (as most of the Russian ones are, they pay no attention to copyrights) then Google can not translate it,
The Canadian distributor for Phildar is www.dgbcanada.com and they have the baby magazines.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

I just love that hoodie


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

didough said:


> I tried that too but these are images of the pattern in Russian and I think Google can only translate actual text (not images)


I saw your comment re: the pattern is in images not text. I have never tried translating anything in the past.

I am wondering it the images were put into a text document if you might be able to translate the pattern.

What site do you use to translate, do you have a link.

I have a program that I can take a image and convert it into other formats, I will have to see if I can convert and put the pages that were at one of the links on this thread with the pattern into another format and see if it can be translated.

Please post the link to the site you use to translate.
Thanks


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I saw your comment re: the pattern is in images not text. I have never tried translating anything in the past.
> 
> I am wondering it the images were put into a text document if you might be able to translate the pattern.
> 
> ...


I tried copying the image and saving as a word document, but nothing happened - this is the Google translate link if you want to give it a go

http://translate.google.co.uk/


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Will keep watching this site because I know some of these knowledgeable kpers will figure this out and we will all be able to knit this sweet hoodie..xo


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Will keep watching this site because I know some of these knowledgeable kpers will figure this out and we will all be able to knit this sweet hoodie..xo


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Really nice patterns... not sure how to get it translated (since it is a pix rather than words) but I would LOVE to make it for a Christmas gift for me neighbor's little girl. I hope someone smarter than I can figure it out.

Edey


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I saw your comment re: the pattern is in images not text. I have never tried translating anything in the past.
> 
> I am wondering it the images were put into a text document if you might be able to translate the pattern.
> 
> ...


Think about it...how would you translate an image? A picture of text is still a picture... and can not be translated. A picture changed to jpeg or svg or whatever would still be a picture of text and can not be translated by any program available to us at this time. A picture is the same in any language. The same as a musical note, whatever you call it is the same musical note


----------



## medna (Apr 30, 2011)

The first two garments pictured are from Phildar Catalogue Layette No. 74.


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The zippered jacket is stunning. I think I could figure out how to do it, but will not have time right now. I would start with a basic hooded sweater pattern in the size you want and then play with it. The pleats are not difficult to do. You can find directions for knitting pleats online. The heart is simply a garter stitch in the midst of the ss.
> 
> I would take a pattern and draw it out on graph paper. Draw a heart and count the stitches per row.
> 
> ...


I think you are right. I would work on round needles too but not in the round. I would not be able to do the steeking part. Not brave enough to cut it. lol but do you think it would be possible to knit top down and incorporate a pleat or does the pleat have to be knitted bottom up? Trying to figure the pattern out myself. What do you think? I really like the sweater. It is very unique.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

Sweet patterns.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The zippered jacket is stunning. I think I could figure out how to do it, but will not have time right now. I would start with a basic hooded sweater pattern in the size you want and then play with it. The pleats are not difficult to do. You can find directions for knitting pleats online. The heart is simply a garter stitch in the midst of the ss.
> 
> I would take a pattern and draw it out on graph paper. Draw a heart and count the stitches per row.
> 
> ...


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

That's the same as other's posted previously ...


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

My husband tried to get the Russian pattern translated, but was unable to do it. He said each page shown on that link is a separate web page & he can't figure out how to get it translated.

If someone is able to get it translated, can you share your secret or post the pattern somehow?

In the meantime, I've contacted a friend who is from France to see if she could translate the French version IF I did purchase it.

Were the other two patterns available anywhere or are they included in that booklet that's in French?

Thanks.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, what gorgeous garments!


----------



## marica markovina (Apr 4, 2011)

What a gorgeous garment, would love to make it, anyone who is able to get a translated copy please please share with me [email protected] Many thanks.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

These sites are amazing. I wish I could translate Russian.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I just love the hoodie. I hope someone is translating the pattern and lets us know.


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am hoping that they are all in the one book...I am going to order it at the end of the week. If I get anywhere with the pattern...I will share! :wink:


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Diane D said:


> I am desperately looking for the pattern, Please help...


Love the heart cardigan, but when I went to the website pattern is in Russian, and when I requested it to translate it only did the cover page and not the pattern. Can anyone help?


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

renie60135 said:


> Love the heart cardigan, but when I went to the website pattern is in Russian, and when I requested it to translate it only did the cover page and not the pattern. Can anyone help?


Rest of pattern is an image (photo) rather than text, so Google cannot translate it - there is a lengthy discussion on previous pages about this ...


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, hadn't been back on for a couple of days.


----------



## Pamelaj (Dec 31, 2012)

love the top one!! If anyone is able to translate,please post. I'm sure there would be many very thankful knitters!


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone know enough French to figure out if there is a way to contact the Phildar company to ask if they have an english translation? Down at the bottom of the web page there are usually places that say things like Contact Us. If would be nice if they already had a translation. I don't know French at all. Perhaps I can ask a French acquaintance.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

My DIL is fluent in French (French-Canadian) - she could (and would) translate a pattern for me. If I could get my hands on the pattern in French, she would translate for me OR if you write what you want to send, she will put it in French and send it to me, I could post it and someone could contact them... let me know or pm me...


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

rutharny said:


> Does anyone know enough French to figure out if there is a way to contact the Phildar company to ask if they have an english translation? Down at the bottom of the web page there are usually places that say things like Contact Us. If would be nice if they already had a translation. I don't know French at all. Perhaps I can ask a French acquaintance.


I just wrote to them in french asking if the catalogue is available in english for the heart jacket. will let you know if I get a reply


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

mambo22 said:


> I just wrote to them in french asking if the catalogue is available in english for the heart jacket. will let you know if I get a reply


Well done.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> I just wrote to them in french asking if the catalogue is available in english for the heart jacket. will let you know if I get a reply


Thank you. I hope they respond with the pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome! I am so excited. That sweater is so neat, I keep thinking about it.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> I just wrote to them in french asking if the catalogue is available in english for the heart jacket. will let you know if I get a reply


phildar just wrote back to me

Je suis navrée mais le catalogue n°74 n'est pas disponible en anglais.

Je vous remercie de votre fidélité et vous souhaite une excellente journée.

Restant à votre écoute,

A très bientôt dans nos magasins et sur www.phildar.fr

Julie
Votre Conseillère Clientèle

it says sorry it is not available in english. sorry every one. but if you have the pattern in french, pm me & I will translate it for you.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

mambo22 said:


> phildar just wrote back to me
> 
> Je suis navrée mais le catalogue n°74 n'est pas disponible en anglais.
> 
> ...


That's a shame.... But thanks for trying.


----------



## figueras-sketa (May 18, 2013)

Nice Cardigan for Kids but to understand Russisch is dificult anyway there are some graph which we can follow it helps in a way.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone have any luck with any of these lovely patterns ?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

hennie said:


> Pattern 1 x
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4567578/post230670220
> 
> needs translating though, off to try that now lol xx
> ...


Could you get the translation right?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

mambo22 said:


> phildar just wrote back to me
> 
> Je suis navrée mais le catalogue n°74 n'est pas disponible en anglais.
> 
> ...


have you got it yet?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Crafting101 said:


> My DIL is fluent in French (French-Canadian) - she could (and would) translate a pattern for me. If I could get my hands on the pattern in French, she would translate for me OR if you write what you want to send, she will put it in French and send it to me, I could post it and someone could contact them... let me know or pm me...


Did you get the translated one?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

if anyone could download any of these pattern in whatever language plse let me know as i lost them as i want to see if i can give it a shot by working off the picture.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope someone can help.
These are such lovely patterns. A shame for them not to be used.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

lol having a good laugh here.... tried microsoft translator, google translator and bing translator and they gave me exactly what i put in - still does not translate.....


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I am not sure but it looks like the No. 67 booklet can be downloaded here: http://mamaginarium.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/phildar-№67-2012-catalogue-tricotez-calin/


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Diane D said:


> lol having a good laugh here.... tried microsoft translator, google translator and bing translator and they gave me exactly what i put in - still does not translate.....


Shame... I love the first one


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

beaz said:


> I am not sure but it looks like the No. 67 booklet can be downloaded here: http://mamaginarium.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/phildar-№67-2012-catalogue-tricotez-calin/


I didn't need it, but I downloaded the entire booklet and it looks like the patterns are there too. Just hard to find as they all have a jpeg number. I found the green sweater first, number 8, but have not yet found the instructions as there is too much to click on individually and open. Maybe someone else wants to give it a try. It is all in French though.


----------



## southern (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear dor for I have found a russian site that has free patterns I have asked here if anyone knows how to translate. I actually managed to join so a get a news letter. I don't no if you replied to my question but will go and look. Have copied how you say to do it and will try but my problem is I only have an iPad and the right click gets me if you have an idea I am southern live in nz and lam used to knitting with two needles on the site they had the most lovely hat cheers galene


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

plse keep me posted if you get it...


----------

